# new 90 oscar filtration



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Got a 90 "freebie" woo hoo, got a sump with round 300 bio balls running with a Rio 2500, looks to be moving about 300 gph, also added an emp 400 that was lying around.
I am new to the wet/dry world, was always a canister guy, but price was right.
Will this keep a clean home for a pair of O's, and maybe a few SD's (3), also got a pair of tinfoil barbs (round 5") that need a home was thinking of putting them in the group...too much??


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

That sounds like a some decent filtration, however I wouldn't recommend adding the tinfoils, they are very messy and rather large fish.

Cheers,
tim


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

The tin foils came with another set, and wifey has come to be attached to them, I suppose I could look for another home for them. Are they really as messy as oscars?
I don't mind cleaning, and I am very anal when it come to water changes and water quality, this system will also, have a UV on it as I have on all tanks, Can not beat the benifits of the UV, and regular water changes for healthy set up.
Maybe tin foils could be a reason for a fourth set up???(LOL) Wife say 3 is enough.
180 malawi, in living room
60 angel heavily planted, in bedroom
90 cycling awaiting the perfect oscar(s), in basement/rec room
20 temp housing for tinfoils (normally fry tank)


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

a pair of O's is really pushing it in a 90. Especially with tank mates. Tinfoils get just too **** big


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

The 90 would be ok for two O's and some sd's but no more than that the tin foils get way too big.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am thinking only the O's & the SD's.
Not to be totaly stupid but, are Tin Foils a spin off Koi ?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

again, I disagree that the 90 is room for 2 O's. There is no way of guaranteeing it will work and I think that adding any tankmates is a selfish move on your part.

1 Oscar with some SD's and even another smaller(fm, jd, etc) cichlid would work great. Two O's could be a complete blood bath.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

under_control said:


> again, I disagree that the 90 is room for 2 O's. There is no way of guaranteeing it will work and I think that adding any tankmates is a selfish move on your part.
> 
> 1 Oscar with some SD's and even another smaller(fm, jd, etc) cichlid would work great. Two O's could be a complete blood bath.


You are certainly entitled to your opinion as *we* all are.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

But i think if you were to ask around here and actually got responses from TFG or the like, they would tell you the same thing. My opinion is based on lots and lots and lots of trial and error. I've made these mistakes and wouldn't want someone to make the same.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok that's your opinion.


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

i've had O's for years and years......and unless your 2 o's are an established pair then they will most likely NOT work in a 90 (which i'm assuming has the same footprint as a 75)......
the problem is with territory and aggression, not what the general opinion is......if your 2 do get along in the 90 then i would have no other fish in there.

i'm in the middle of getting my 180 together for 2 oscars, i will start with 8-10 until 2 pair up then will relocate the rest of the o's......remember that the 50gal per oscar is the MINIMUM size they require.....


----------

